# Tipping disaster



## aabu (Mar 10, 2016)

So I decided to put up a tip sign in the car, I put one on each headrest, and one on passenger side dashboard. 

it read "tips are always appreciated "

It was a disaster tonight. 

First group of pax clearly find the sign funny, take photos and send it to their friends. NO TIP 

next few trips ask me about the sign and how they like it, NO TIP

WORST PART: I get home, clean out the back, and realize that the signs on the headrests were REMOVED.

no idea at what part in the night they were removed, I didnt notice it happen at all or hear anything being removed. 

WTF!!!


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

hahahahaha!


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

tips are not required and not needed, considering uber is paying drivers 4000k per week, there is no need to tip.


----------



## TomInVegas (Apr 18, 2016)

Last night. Got ANOTHER of those damn _"Say, I heard you guys can make a lot of money"_ crap upon PAX closing door and starting the trip_._

Crap! We need a broadbased grassroots unified driver-driven PR campaign to correct this deeply ingrained misinformation and counter Uber's _disinformatziya_ like yesterday!!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

You 1 * ed them all right.

So did your rating take a hit too ?


----------



## TomInVegas (Apr 18, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> You 1 * ed them all right.
> 
> So did your rating take a hit too ?


2* out of pity.

But no blowback retaliation to yours truly. At least not yet.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It's harder to tell now that last weeks rating are gone with the new desk top update. If you didn't lose a .01 or 2 then ...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

aabu said:


> So I decided to put up a tip sign in the car, I put one on each headrest, and one on passenger side dashboard.
> 
> it read "tips are always appreciated "
> 
> ...


They are being mailed to Uber along with the pictures most likely.

Uber will send them 10 free rides.

They still won't tip.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Let this being a learning experience for you. If you didn't notice the signs were removed, it's time to start checking your car after each ride. This will help you identify the perpetrator of damage to your car.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> tips are not required and not needed, considering uber is paying drivers 4000k per week, there is no need to tip.


Lagmonkey is that you?? Good one!!!


----------



## aabu (Mar 10, 2016)

I know people generally don't trip, I'm just taken aback by the fact that someone actually removed my tipping sign!


----------



## Uberrific (Feb 20, 2016)

I tried the signs that read "Tips Are Much Appreciated" and the customers that tip doubled! Haven't heard any complaints... either they give or they don't.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Tipping isn't something which should really be mentioned. It's an understood cultural thing, and in some cases built in to the pay structure (as with waiters). When you talk about it you sort of defeat the purpose.

What Uber has created is really disgusting, they imply it's included but it never has been.


----------

